# Babiš



## Ben Jamin

Does the name Babiš mean anything in Czech? If not exactly, has it any associations?


----------



## bibax

N.B. Babiš is of Slovak origin (he is Slovak, in fact).
*
Babiš* means nothing in Czech, but it could be derived from *bába* (grandmother, obstetrix) or *baba* (an old woman), probably a variant of *Babič* (< babiččin? grandmother's). There are many derivatives from the root *bab-* (babička, babizna; babče = ovoce s peckou or brambor; bábovka, etc.). I can imagine a Russian surname Babin, Babič, Babkin, etc. (Бабин, Бабич, Бабкин) or a BCS surname Babić. Babín is a placename in the Czechlands.

In Hungarian the noun* báb* means _puppet, marionette_, *mézes báb* means _ginger bread (lit. honey) figurine_. Hence *bábos* [read báboš] = loutkář  _puppeteer, puppet/marionette manipulator_ or perníkář _ginger bread [figurine] maker_ (mézesbábos).

From the Urbandictionary: _"Wow, check it out, that guy is Babin!"_


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thank you very much!


----------



## Garin

The word "baba" also means "coward" in Czech. "Zbabělý" => "cowardly".


----------

